# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## bitchy

Ik zal me ff voorstellen, Bitchy is een schuilnaam, ben best aardig.. Heb een ernstige vorm van adhd en ik had gehoord dat dit een goed forum is en ik slik best veel medicatie en word nog getest of ik asperger erbij heb.. Verder heb ik migraine aanvallen met flitsen (soms maar echt hoofdpijn en overgeven erbij). En ik heb wel een brede interesse, dus kan wel over veel dingen meepraten.

----------


## Raimun

> ik zal me ff voorstellen, bitchy is een schuilnaam, ben best aardig.. Heb een ernstige vorm van adhd en ik had gehoord dat dit een goed forum is en ik slik best veel medicatie en word nog getest of ik asperger erbij heb.. Verder heb ik migraine aanvallen met flitsen (soms maar echt hoofdpijn en overgeven erbij). En ik heb wel een brede interesse, dus kan wel over veel dingen meepraten.


_:nomaden begeven zich daarheen waar het leven bloeit !_ :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve zus,
leuk dat je nu ook op dit forum zit,
veel plezier......want lachen kan je hier ook!!

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum Bitchy! 
Lees net dat je de zus bent van sietske, lijkt me leuk om samen op het forum te zijn. 
Veel plezier!  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik zal me ff voorstellen, Bitchy is een schuilnaam, ben best aardig.. Heb een ernstige vorm van adhd en ik had gehoord dat dit een goed forum is en ik slik best veel medicatie en word nog getest of ik asperger erbij heb.. Verder heb ik migraine aanvallen met flitsen (soms maar echt hoofdpijn en overgeven erbij). En ik heb wel een brede interesse, dus kan wel over veel dingen meepraten.


Hallo Bitchy,

Welkom op deze site, leuk dat je samen met je zus op deze site actief bent. 
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## gossie

@ Bitchy,
welkom op deze site. En succes met de kennismaking hier. Je bent welkom. :Smile:

----------


## Inavm

Halo,ik ben Ina,64 jaa,r getrouwd met Kees. Heb me aan gemeld omdat ik een vreselijke hekel heb om naar de huisarts tegaan. Vind het fijn dat ik dan eerst informatie krijg van derden.Hoop zo op wat vragen antwoord tekrijgen.

Een groet van Ina

----------


## endymion

Welkom mede patiënt ;-)

----------

